# Moving Machines By U-Haul



## 4GSR (May 21, 2012)

The 1800 lb Surface grinder I moved to the house from my place of work using a U-Haul motorcycle trailer.  Worked out perfect.  It was only a 10 mile drive one way.  Didn't have to drive very fast, 45-50 at max. Roads traveled were half way decent.
The nice thing about this trailer was it sat low to the ground, so it made it easyier to unload the grinder.  Just jacked up the trailer toung to put the back end of the trailer about two 2 x 6's high off the groound.  Tied onto the grinder with a come-a-long pulling and one on the back side to keep it from tipping forward.  My son and I had it off in about a hour and a half.  Returned the trailer back to U-Haul that afternoon.  Best $29 spent, including their insurance.  Just don't tell them you are hauling machinery on thier motorcycle trailer!!


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 21, 2012)

Why is yours bigger than mine:thinking:  Don't answer that question:footinmouth:

That is a much beefier machine than my 6x12 looks nice congrats


----------



## 8ntsane (May 22, 2012)

Good to hear the move worked out well Ken.
Nice looking piece of equipment you have there.


----------



## swatson144 (May 22, 2012)

We moved a 12x36 lathe and a mill drill from 10 hrs away. We could have picked up a trailer like the one you used for a 1 way rental. We planed on using an engine hoist at my end and I had concerns about the ramp being in the way and getting damaged. We couldn't approach from the side in my drive way. We rented a trailer that had a much shorter gate and drug it both ways, as it was only available for local rental. Worked out very nice you could run the hoist legs under the trailer and drop the gate allowing the hoist to get within 6-8" of the trailer and plenty easy to reach the lift point.

Steve


----------



## HMF (May 22, 2012)

Nice job Ken.

I remember moving my 1800 pound Van Norman mill and it was hairy at times, especially getting it off the tailgate of the box truck.


Nelson


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 22, 2012)

If you guys need to move machines again, check around at the rental places for what is called a "hydraulic drop-deck trailer".  The one my rental place has is about the same size as the U-Haul trailer used by the OP but the deck of the trailer drops (thus the name  :lmao flat on the ground.  No ramps needed!

Here's the model of trailer from a brochure...


I'm told that sometimes places like Lowe's have these trailers to rent out scissor lift, etc. and can sometimes be gotten without having to rent the equipment along with it.

-Ron


----------



## 4GSR (May 22, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> If you guys need to move machines again, check around at the rental places for what is called a "hydraulic drop-deck trailer".  The one my rental place has is about the same size as the U-Haul trailer used by the OP but the deck of the trailer drops (thus the name  :lmao flat on the ground.  No ramps needed!
> 
> Here's the model of trailer from a brochure...
> 
> ...



ScrapMetal,

I tried to rent a drop deck trailer before renting the U-Haul.  They wouldn't rent it to me unless I rented the lift to go with it down here, too!


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 22, 2012)

4gsr said:


> ScrapMetal,
> 
> I tried to rent a drop deck trailer before renting the U-Haul.  They wouldn't rent it to me unless I rented the lift to go with it down here, too!



That sucks.  If it were me, I'd set my wife loose on them. :biggrin:  She can beg/cry/scream/deal/shame much better than I can.  

I usually rent from a company that does construction/equipment type rentals as they are the only ones that seem to have what I want.  I've gotten trailers, forklifts, moving dollys, you name it.  Here's their site: http://www.honeymanrentall.com/   I would think places like this are pretty common.

-Ron


----------

